# Magnifica ESAM 4200



## gravetye (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello fellow coffee enthusiasts

I have a odd problem with my coffee machine and wondered if anyone else out there had a similar issue. Essentially fairly often when I press the coffee making button (the cup symbol) the machine grinds the beans and then instead of sending through a coffee it ejects the water from the seam iron. I've always maintained the machine, its descaled whenever it asks, cleaned and loved. The manual doesn't even mention this issue and I've googled the symptoms. Anyone have a suggestion or two?

Much appreciated.

I'm off for a coffee.

Daniel


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

What happens if you press the rinse button?


----------



## gravetye (Nov 27, 2017)

DrRSG said:


> What happens if you press the rinse button?


Hi DrRSG and thanks for responding

The rinse button operates as expected, no issues with the machine except this odd fault. To be honest I could live with it was it not for the fact the beans go through the grinder and then are not used / wasted.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Problems like this on B2C machines are often due to the brewer unit and/or exhaust valve needing a good clean. So remove these and give them a soak in hot Pulycaff solution....


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Try the cleaning suggestion and if this doesn't work I would descale twice; once with just clean water and then with descaler. Are you in a hard water area?


----------



## gravetye (Nov 27, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> Problems like this on B2C machines are often due to the brewer unit and/or exhaust valve needing a good clean. So remove these and give them a soak in hot Pulycaff solution....


Thanks espressotechno. Its a well used machine and as such I clean it regally, however Ill take your advise and soak it over night.

Ill keep you posted.


----------



## gravetye (Nov 27, 2017)

DrRSG said:


> Try the cleaning suggestion and if this doesn't work I would descale twice; once with just clean water and then with descaler. Are you in a hard water area?


I am in a hard water area, I've got the descale setting set to warn me on its most frequent setting but perhaps another couple of cleans wont do any harm. Again ill get this done and report back.

Thanks again DrRSG


----------



## gravetye (Nov 27, 2017)

so far so good. 2 descales (on top of one done about a week ago) plus an over night soak of any part I could remove. I might be speaking too soon but ill update again after some heavy usage!


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

I live in a soft water area and had a similar experience. When I descaled I saw the grit that was blocking the machine.


----------



## gravetye (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks to the suggestions the machine is now functioning properly again and I'm buzzing on a caffeine high. Looks like it just needed a massive descale operation. One to remember.

Thanks again


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Glad its all sorted. You've had it easy; I've now got to replace the O-rings in my aging ESAM 5500.


----------

